# DP Pellet Bait



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I noticed at the convention there are just shy of a million folks making their own slam-dunk sure-thing pellet bait for DPs.

Most look like fish food with molasses, syrup or jelly mixed in.

Being cheap, my gears are turning.

Anyone have a homeade recipe that is proven?

I have a few ideas, but wanted to get some proven input.

PM if you'd rather not give up the secret to the public.

:fish2::help:


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

this has been working for me all year better then fish. and its going to be the only thing i'm going to use this year unless it stops working but so far i've taken just over 70 **** off one place this year. it's simple to make take dry cat food and add molasses shack or stir it up until molasses covers cat food. that it.you can use the cheap dry cat food a 16# bag is less then 10$ an gal of molasses is like 5 or 6 $


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Small sponges dipped in liquid bacon grease. 

Griff


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

griffondog said:


> Small sponges dipped in liquid bacon grease.
> 
> Griff


Sponges with barbecue sauce holds scent well in cold conditions too. Doesn't break down too fast in colder weather and can be smelled a long ways off too.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

griffondog said:


> Small sponges dipped in liquid bacon grease.
> 
> Griff


hey...... i was holding your auction number for ya and you never showed up????? :rant: :corkysm55


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Wiggler said:


> hey...... i was holding your auction number for ya and you never showed up????? :rant: :corkysm55











He was busy doing a sensitive guy photo op session. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Thinking about freezer burn smoked fish and corn oil or bacon grease ground into a paste on top of a marshmallow


----------



## bradym54 (Oct 8, 2008)

If you are going to mix some up Catfish pellets at TSC are only $15 for a 40 Lbs bag.


----------



## Dog-Catcher (Oct 29, 2010)

Why would you want to make your own? Trent Mastersons Truckload **** Bait was the first and is the best. He also is the president of the Mid Michigan Independent Trappers Assoc. and does more for our rights as trappers than anyone else I know. Personally I would just buy his and show him some support.


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

actually randy smith was 1st.


----------



## walleyekidd (Jan 18, 2011)

I saw that there was two differnt kinds of fish pellets at the store. One was Catfish blend. 22$ the other was Trout blend 35$. Would one be better than the otherto use?


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Dog-Catcher said:


> Why would you want to make your own? Trent Mastersons Truckload **** Bait was the first and is the best. He also is the president of the Mid Michigan Independent Trappers Assoc. and does more for our rights as trappers than anyone else I know. Personally I would just buy his and show him some support.


:16suspect

You buy his for $9/pint and I will make my own for $30/40#.

I appreciate any and all work he puts towards our great sport, but my kids have to eat too.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Dog-Catcher said:


> Why would you want to make your own? Trent Mastersons Truckload **** Bait was the first and is the best. He also is the president of the Mid Michigan Independent Trappers Assoc. and does more for our rights as trappers than anyone else I know. Personally I would just buy his and show him some support.


I did just that...once. I cannot afford to do it again.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

walleyekidd said:


> I saw that there was two differnt kinds of fish pellets at the store. One was Catfish blend. 22$ the other was Trout blend 35$. Would one be better than the otherto use?


I think the catfish blend would be better---By about $13 dollars


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

hillbillie said:


> I think the catfish blend would be better---By about $13 dollars




LOL

John


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

hillbillie said:


> I think the catfish blend would be better---By about $13 dollars


Read the nutritional breakdown and try to determine the protiens base. I'm just guessing, but that might be a difference in the trout vs catfish. Also, I'm betting one breaks down into smaller pieces faster than the other.

Using fish pellets is nothing new and has been used for years by folks down south, where raising fish is more common.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

I like a dry pellet for my DP's but want the molasses scent so this is what I do, catfish pellets spread in a thin layer on a large tray or small tarp. Take the molasses and mix with enough warm water to thin enough to put into a pump spayer add a few drops of vanilla and a few drops of anise then spray pellets till wet. These set in the sun all day till dry. When dry I fill them new plastic coffee cans to carry. This is my third year for this and it works for me. So far any unused has kept well without molding. Also putting a cup over the DP is important to keep the pellets dry and for eye appeal. Now I also take the pump sprayer on the line, after setting the DP I give the cup a squirt sometimes a squirt as a scent trail from the waters edge to the trap. This works for me but the recipe can be just about anything that your confident in, it has helped me fill stretchers.  Now I also use Pink marsmallows on the trigger, this was a tip from a friend at the convention supposed to catch the big bore ***** that happen to be gay:yikes:, as he says "they always have nice fur"


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

feedinggrounds;422423(Now I also use Pink marsmallows on the trigger said:


> Nice. Good grief.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Dog-Catcher said:


> Why would you want to make your own?.


Probably for some of the same reasons you decided to make your own.

Edit: To clarify....I have zero issues with your bait or business. I am referring to the fact that most (maybe not)people take satisfaction in making things themselves and I would guess that you also take satisfaction in making a product and seeing it be successful.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

TSC had multi fish species pellets for $15 yesterday. I've got molasses and anise oil.

The crude protein was high in these pellets. I'll mix some molasses and pellets together today or spray them like the one thread said. Maybe sprinkle some anise oil near the DP's.

I saw one person uses a cup over the DP??? Explain please.


----------

